# Altima Overheating



## nfhelp (Jul 29, 2012)

Guys,
My daughters 97 Nissan Altima is overheating (wierdly)
Start the engine: idles fine, temp gage in middle, 100 degrees outside temp,
ac max on, runs fine and cool. 
Drive 3 miles to gas station, turn off engine, let sit 5 minutes,
Start engine, ac still set to max, Now ac blowing warm, never cools, then temp gage pegs to hot. (if I turn heat all the way to hot and blower on high, I can run the car down the road without overheating, but ac will not kick back it I try.

I replaced the AC Compressor sensor today, Drove it about 2 miles with the AC off. For the first 2 miles the temp gauge was in the middle just like normal, then the temp started to rise gradually, I stopped and the rad. fans were still turning. drov it about another mile home and by that time the temp was all the way to the H. The AC was still off. When i got home i noticed that the Radiator had boiled over. 

Any help appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You could have a restrictive radiator, bad thermostat or blown head gasket. An infrared temp sensor could help check the radiator, otherwise it would need to be removed and sent to a radiator for flow testing or replaced. Thermostat could be removed and tested, or simply replaced. Cylinder leakdown test can help confirm a bad head gasket.


----------

